# new grinder at last



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

So here goes got an interview so the next step is to order a new grinder funds are still a little tight so going for the iberatal mc2

thanks for all the input and advice.

Might order a bottomless portafilter and milk jug at the same time

Gaz

don't try to stop me


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

A grinder has always seemed to me like the thing that needs the most money invested in. No amount of decent tamping,water pressure etc. is going to make a crap grind extract well.

Now, I just need to get myself a domestic machine and grinder....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck with the interview. Onwards and upwards. Remember, everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck dude!....MC2 is a great bit of kit!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Good luck with the interview. Onwards and upwards. Remember, everything happens for a reason.


Thanks sandy its a job I've done before so here hoping.

Looking forward to getting the grinder some decent beans next

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck Gaz.

Fingers crossed for your interview, and a safe delivery of the grinder.

Did you go for the doserless version?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Good luck Gaz.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your interview, and a safe delivery of the grinder.
> 
> Did you go for the doserless version?


 Went for the auto hope i went for the right choice

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, the auto is correct, so you have freshly ground coffee from the chute.

If you've done your research, think about scenarios in your job and how you would approach them, recollecting past successful experiences, and lessons learned, plus a positive can-do attitude, then you should have no problem.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> Yes, the auto is correct, so you have freshly ground coffee from the chute.
> 
> If you've done your research, think about scenarios in your job and how you would approach them, recollecting past successful experiences, and lessons learned, plus a positive can-do attitude, then you should have no problem.


Thanks, already had one interview last week which helped get some practice in. On a lighter note I need to choose some beans now is it worth getting some from say costa, I know your answer sandy, to dial the grinder in before splashing out on Hasbeans more expensive ones

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, I would not waste my Costa beans on dialling, I would use some cr*ppy supermarket beans instead and then just tweak here and there with some more expensive beans. I know each bean is different but that's how I would approach it.

I visited Costa (of course) this weekend and saw the beans are now sold in tins which are great for storage. Still have a bag to use yet though.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Point taken sandy but I thought if I dailed it right I would still have a palatable drink lol

Gaz


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Grinder should be here tomorrow so off to Tesco for some beans in the morning

Btw they also have a Costa franchise in there lol

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a bag of the most dire supermarket beans left over from dialing my grinder in, keeping it just in case I have another grinder ugrade moment. Foolishly tasted the resulting espresso, hmm the verbal tasting notes were along the lines of a deep underlying flavour of mud and the aroma of my Jack Russels bath water.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would stay away from buying any beans from any supermarket. Buy from either a local deli, local coffee shop or Costa etc. Try ordering online to get some really nice freshly roasted beans.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

sandykt said:


> I would stay away from buying any beans from any supermarket. Buy from either a local deli, local coffee shop or Costa etc. Try ordering online to get some really nice freshly roasted beans.


just for dailing in ordered some beans from Hasbeans

Thanks Gaz


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I had to put up with pre ground tesco java the past 2 days.....I think the first cup was nice then the coffee died within the hour as far as taste goes.....but hey! that's what £1.99 gets you lol....I've run out of cash till my refund comes through


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

It oesn't work

I'll start at the beginning bear with me.

Well grinder arrived very promptly this morning unpacked it looks great, smaller than I thought, then had to go shopping , thats a different story

Things took a turn for the worse on my return however, following Glenns instuctions (very clear) unwound the setting as course as possible.

Then wound it in a full revolution at a time doing a grind each time, like bird seed first few times.

wound it in several more time trying each revolution

Then the last time I tried sounds like somethings fast, motors buzzing only run for a very short time, but burrs not turning.

Tried to unwind it but knob turns but burrs dont move at all

HELP

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a bean stuck in the wrong place. Adjust the timer (turn clockwise). Remove hopper then tip upside down and tap the base a few times.

Try grinding again.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

my first thought glenn done that still no joy will give them a call in the morning

fresh beans still no coffee


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a similar experience. After freeing the burrs they always seemed to "catch" and when I wound them in to get the fineness for espresso they would lock up again. Mine had to be replaced. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

the fineness knob turns freely but the burrs don't turn it just doesn't feel right its as if somethings stripped like a gear or thread.

Gaz

will give Happy Donkey a call in the morning like you said it cant be the first time its happened can it?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I rang Happy Donkey this morning took a while to answer but got the impression they were working alone so fair enough.

Explained the problem they encourage me to take the lid off the plastic gear on the outer burr had stripped where the worm gear was so that was why it wouldn't turn. They said that they would replace the outer burr just charging postage fair enough my cock up me thinks too heavy handed maybe.

However turned the burr by hand to coarsen grind put everything back together.



BanishInstant said:


> I had a similar experience. After freeing the burrs they always seemed to "catch" and when I wound them in to get the fineness for espresso they would lock up again. Mine had to be replaced. I hope you have better luck.


starting up empty made a right racket with a loud clicking sound a la BanishInstant and when I put a small amount of beans in burrs stopped and motor keeps running.

Feel another phone call coming on before I send the bits back

I've now got 2 bags of Happy Donkey beans,a bag of costa thanks to my daughter, and just arrived two bags of HasBeans finest Can you grind beans with a mortar and pestle

Gaz


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

One thing, you should never zero in a grinder when it isn't running. Always gradually adjust it whilst the motor is running, that way you'll hear when the burrs contact and then you can back off.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> One thing, you should never zero in a grinder when it isn't running. Always gradually adjust it whilst the motor is running, that way you'll hear when the burrs contact and then you can back off.


 That makes sense which is more than can be said for me

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It sounds like the wheel from the motor has stripped the large plastic wheel which drives the burrs.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Although I was a bit wobbly when I first got my Mahlkonig Vario because its so sensitive, I don't seem to have any of the problems described by some on her with their grinders.

I hope you get things sorted out.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> It sounds like the wheel from the motor has stripped the large plastic wheel which drives the burrs.


Had a look it looks like the inner burr is turning on the shaft. Haven't sent anything back yet Happy Donkey reckon it might be the motor, waiting for them to get back to me. wondering if I made the right decision now.

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Don`t give up mate, once replaced just be more canny when doing your initial dial in. I am very pleased with mine in spite of a recent "is it good enough" moment. Get some mega cheap beans and be prepared to do a lot of grinding when setting up. Mine came set very fine from HD and I dialed it out quite a bit and then did grind -> brew -> adjust repeatedly until happy. Now just have to tweak a bit either way when changing beans.

Tesco were doing beans at £1.25 a bag when I was last in, ideal for setting up but not drinking, that would get you close to whatever setting your preferred beans will need.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Grinder going back to Happy Donkey as we speak hopefully to be replaced

Will update on outcome fingers crossed

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope it all works out.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

More installments than star wars this one

Still not heard from Happy Donkey will give them a call soon. However hopefully bought a grinder off someone on another forum picking it up tomorrow, its a macap mc4 dosed stepped model but the price was ok and I won't waste my hasbean coffee lol when the other grinder arrives I will have a decent, I hope, backup for alternative brewing methods

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hopefully you will get a refund on the other grinder?

Macap MC4 is a great alternative. Let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks sandykt tempted to keep both to be honest only paying £30 for the macap

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Greenpotterer said:


> Thanks sandykt tempted to keep both to be honest only paying £30 for the macap
> 
> Gaz


Blimey at that price, I would definitely keep both.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Greenpotterer said:


> Thanks sandykt tempted to keep both to be honest only paying £30 for the macap
> 
> Gaz


Does it need some work? That sounds like a great price.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Bargain even if it needs new burrs


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Bargain even if it needs new burrs


First things first rang Happy Donkey today,Iberetal mc2 returned to factory fingers crossed on that front.

Other grinder collected and cleaned, with supplied Grindz, seller was a star.

Looking under the grinder nameplate say macap M5 evolution is this a different model.

It seems to work ok choking machine at first but pulling shots at about 22 seconds now using costa beans not sure about the doser and need to get some scales to adjust do you pull the lever for a single shot ie 7 g

sorry rambling again maybe too much caffeine

By the way got a job

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good on two fronts so far then, grunty grinder and employment.

PS and off topic, the lady wife asks what sort of Basset(s) have you got, tricolor etc, she has had three of them over the years.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Looking good on two fronts so far then, grunty grinder and employment.
> 
> PS and off topic, the lady wife asks what sort of Basset(s) have you got, tricolor etc, she has had three of them over the years.
> 
> Don


Thanks

I've got two tricolours at the moment a dog and a bitch had bassets for about 16 years now

Gaz


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Greenpotterer said:


> It seems to work ok choking machine at first but pulling shots at about 22 seconds now using costa beans not sure about the doser and need to get some scales to adjust do you pull the lever for a single shot ie 7 g


That kind of relies on there being the correct amount ground in the right segment, it doesn't really work to well in my opinion.

I wouldn't worry too much about this anyway. If the espresso tastes great, what difference does it make? Or I could be completely wrong...

Congrats on the job btw.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

its results that matter







...on my MC5 you can adjust how much comes ut with each click of the lever....I've got it set to 5g atm....but like you I think its baloney lol, lovely set up you got there


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

DavidS said:


> That kind of relies on there being the correct amount ground in the right segment, it doesn't really work to well in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about this anyway. If the espresso tastes great, what difference does it make? Or I could be completely wrong...
> 
> Congrats on the job btw.


 I quite agree but as i'm still inexperianced trying to get some baseline figures so as I can replicate it tomorrow

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like a great machine for the money.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

must be honest coffee is tasting better already using costa beans haven't even used the Hasbean ones yet

What to do when the MC2 arrives now

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Unless you have ground and filled the doser to above all of the segments in the chamber then you will not get the exact dose (eg 7g)

In doing so you have wasted a heck of a lot of coffee

Use the dosing chamber for distribution only and grind and dose at the same time, continuously puling the lever until you have filled the basket, then level and tamp

ps Congrats on the job front. Was it the place you had worked before?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Unless you have ground and filled the doser to above all of the segments in the chamber then you will not get the exact dose (eg 7g)
> 
> In doing so you have wasted a heck of a lot of coffee
> 
> ...


Thinking that myself need for my scales to arrive so I can get some consistency of pulls. It seems to be OK just leveling off at the top of the portafilter is this consistent enough.

On the job front same type of work but for a private company as opposed to social services. with the current political climate may not be a bad move,. and always have my burglar alarms to fall back on they've kept me going these last few weeks

Gaz


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Scales just arrived Cheap and nasty actually but what do you expect for £4

anyway realised I have been putting 20g of coffee in a double filter doh. measured at 14g and shot came through in 12 seconds. Fined it up two notches 14g 32secs, between the two with a lighter tamper 25 secs hey presto with much reduced bitterness. trouble is coffee going everywhere one day it'll all fall into place maybe

thanks for all your help learned a lot these last few weeks

Gaz


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Update at last after occasional calls to Happy Donkey the last being yesterday when Scott said he would chase it up. I had a message waiting for me when I got in tonight, they are going to send me a NEW grinder first class and well worth the wait.

Now which grinder to keep?

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad its all worked out.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats good news Gaz.

Things seem to be falling into place nicely


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Thats good news Gaz.
> 
> Things seem to be falling into place nicely


Grinder arrived today as promised at last still needs setting up will leave it running this time lol

But and I know I shouldn't complain I'm a little disappointed with the Iberital after using the macap seems a little fiddly if you know what I mean and I've got used to the doser

Some people are never satisfied

Gaz


----------

